

Light Table 0.6.6 - daGrevis
http://www.lighttable.com/2014/06/02/lighttable-0-6-6/

======
ibdknox
Highlights for the TLDR crowd: multiple cursors and improved editor
performance.

I know many of our users/contributors are from here so thanks to all of you
for the awesome involvement we've seen. You guys rock :)

~~~
Igglyboo
I haven't used either but they seem pretty similar, how does atom compare to
light table?

~~~
Morgawr
One of the two doesn't come with Google analytics automatically included and
enabled by default to track your editor usage. I'll let you wonder which of
the two.

~~~
Morgawr
I'm not sure why I am getting downvoted to hell (also Igglyboo's entirely
legit question). I just stated a fact, it's really undeniable.

~~~
nl
You are being downvoted because your point is pretty much irrelevant for most
people.

Clearly this is about comparing the _editors_. Analytics is orthogonal to
that. If you want to talk about the costs and benefits of Google Analytics
them I'm sure there's another thread where it is more relevant.

Igglyboo's comment is probably downvoted because they don't "seem similar" at
all beyond the idea that they both work with code.

~~~
Morgawr
>Analytics is orthogonal to that

Not when it's included in the editor as a default[0]. If we want to strictly
compare editors then we should talk about Codemirror instead of LightTable.
This point is really moot. I've used both Atom and LightTable and while I'm
not going to argue about the pros and cons of either (I ditched Atom for
various reasons), even just thinking about putting some Google web tracking
device as an opt-out (instead of opt-in) really makes me abhor Atom.

You can disagree with me and you can prefer Atom over LightTable, it's all
good, however downvoting because you don't like simple statements that are
true won't make them any less true.

[0][https://atom.io/faq](https://atom.io/faq)

~~~
nl
Downvoting because of irrelevance is reasonable IMHO.

------
soapdog
Is there an official way to write plugins and its documentation yet? I'd like
to write some stuff for JS work using EnyoJS...

------
apl
Is it possible that LT got leapfrogged by Apple a couple of minutes ago?

~~~
phren0logy
I'm guessing you are talking about the visual feedback/debugging with Swift
and Xcode? If I were a betting man, I'd guess that these ideas are too useful
to be unique, and that we will start to see them more.

Also, I think that the LT team had said that they couldn't achieve as much
feedback as they wanted to without developing a new language (that I'm
guessing is a bit more progressive than Swift) in order to allow for a more
interactive experience.

So, with no insider info, I'm guessing that if they hadn't started developing
their own language they may have been leapfrogged, but given that they don't
really have to language design constraints around Cocoa/Objective-C semantics
maybe they are still pretty far ahead. The harder part is getting enough
programmers to care, even if they come out with something really
revolutionary.

~~~
ibdknox
Yeah, we're working on something much more interesting than Swift, which while
cool appears to be just more of the same thing we have now. We've questioned a
lot of assumptions and come up with a system that is very different than the
way we tend to think of programming currently. The benefits you get from going
outside of that box are pretty crazy and we're working furiously to get to the
point where we can start showing it to people.

> The harder part is getting enough programmers to care, even if they come out
> with something really revolutionary.

That's true, but even programmers will have a hard time ignoring some of the
claims we'll be able to make :)

In any case, our work on Light Table is a small step compared to where things
are headed and at the very least, I can promise there are interesting times
ahead.

~~~
james33
These are certainly some bold claims, love the confidence and excited to see
what you guys have up your sleeves. Hadn't heard you all were working on
anything outside of Light Table.

~~~
mkremins
Some of the design goals for the new language (which seems to be called
Aurora) are outlined in a recent post on the Light Table blog. Definitely some
exciting stuff.

[http://www.lighttable.com/2014/05/16/pain-we-
forgot/](http://www.lighttable.com/2014/05/16/pain-we-forgot/)

~~~
james33
Awesome, I must have missed this, thanks for the link!

------
cturner
A problem I've had with recent lighttable releases is that there's a
dependency on recent GCC due to build of webkit that light table uses for its
GUI.

I understand lighttable 0.5.9 to be the most recent that works.

------
james33
This is exciting news, I was a Kickstarter backer, but I've been holding off
on giving it a solid try until some features like multi-cursors were added.

------
vittore
ST, Zed, LT, Atom - now I can't decide at all.

~~~
willismichael
There may be an extension for emacs or vim that will do what you want so that
you don't have to try any of them.

------
peterashford
_meh_

I'll get excited when I can CHANGE THE F##KING FONT without editing a F##KING
config file (after reading the help and being redirected to watch a #*%!@!
video).

~~~
peterashford
I see I'm down-voted to oblivion. Does that mean that there's a simple way to
change the font or I have I just been whacked by a bunch of topic nazis?

